# Your opinions on some (different) goats?



## Lorelai (Mar 2, 2012)

This seems like a good value to my untrained eye... anyone with experience care to take a look for me? If they are still available in the next few weeks, I may start my goat herd slightly earlier than planned, and with a different breed than planned... Ideally, I wish there were some udder shots, but maybe you all can give me opinions anyway. I like how two are bred and two are in milk; there's a nice rotation already set up! And none are FF, which for a newbie such as myself, is in the plus column.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/2876519358.html


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 2, 2012)

I like top right and bottom left the best.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 2, 2012)

nothing jumps out that would say no, but you would want to make a visit and see current goats. look for knots and bumps, limping, etc. to me, that is a bit pricey, but it may not be in your part of the country. if they are super well bred, nice goats, then the price is not bad. again, go look at current conditions!!!


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 2, 2012)

The price is about average for my area, especially for a) Nubians, b) bred, and c) in milk. I wouldn't buy sight unseen, of course, but that's about as good a deal as I've found surfing Craigslist lately.

Bottom left jumped out at me too as being the best one of the bunch, not sure why.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 2, 2012)

Bottom left has the best structure, so it makes her look flashier. Much better topline than the top left doe. But I realize udder quality is extremely important and just looking at those pictures aren't going to show that.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 2, 2012)

It doesn't mention CAE testing.  Be sure they can show you recent negative tests.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sure if you like them and take them all he will be flexible price wise.


----------



## sunny (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't do t yet. You might regret it. 
 The baby goats aren't really even hitting the ground yet in this area. Prices will be half that in April for registered animals. Oregon prices are cheaper anyway, look over here too. 
 Just for comparison look at the goats in your ad and then look at the better cared for goats in this ad
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/2812883260.html
Now who would you rather buy from? Remember getting them healthy usually costs more than buying healthy to begin with.


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not really planning on doing anything; I'm just trying to learn from all you goat experts.  When it comes to this sort of thing, I'm very much a visual learner, and it's really helpful for me to see examples of "good" and "bad," either in a goats' overall conformation or in specifics like udders, topline, legs, etc. And I totally agree, the ad you posted, Sunny, is a great, thorough ad, and actually close to me to boot. I'm not sure how I missed it, actually, though it's not terribly recent. 

Out of curiosity, why might a purebred Nubian doe be unregisterable? Can certain traits disqualify them? What kinds of traits?

TIA! Just trying to learn! And you all are helping me!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't really see anything in the 1st add that screams, "These goats aren't well cared for".

Ask about the CAE testing.  Find out, if they haven't been tested, if they were at least raised CAE prevention.

I know you can't milk papers (believe me, I know) but a Purebred doe will (9 times out of 10) sell higher than a Recorded Grade (unregistered doe bred to a registered buck = recorded grade female offspring) doe, and you can't register a buckling as recorded grade at all.

Just saying, I'd consider the value of the offspring the unregistered doe is carrying.  If she spit out twin bucks...you'd have wethers, of not much value.  Does, you'll have recorded grade doelings....that will have recorded grade doelings, and so on.  Eventually they'll be "American Purebred"....but there are some of the mindset that if it's not purebred, it's not 'good'.

I know it's malarky, but I also know after 15 yrs of breeding Nubians....SOME people buy what's on the papers, not quality / milking ability.

I'm liking the bottom left doe, too.

Do you HAVE to buy them all, or can you just buy a couple and start smaller?


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think they all have to be bought together, Rolls. All four in the first ad are registered, from great milking lines, according to the ad. Two are bred, and two are milking. The second ad is selling a doe who is unregisterable and bred (that ad is older, from late January). I don't necessarily want to purchase anything until I have a bit of practical experience under my belt, but then, I'm really eager to start as well! I just can't help it. I've been doing research and following the kidding threads and it's making me excited, though slighly overwhelmed as well.  It's just a question of how much we're willing to pay, and how far we're willing to travel. Part of me really wants to purchase from a local breeder who will be willing to teach me the basics, and also, who will sell me good, affordable animals that will meet my needs. Know what I mean? Perhaps it's a tall order.

This is another potential package deal (I don't know why I'm so attracted to these):

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/2852197441.html

Though, we do know that we aren't interested in keeping a buck, at least not at this current time.


----------



## sunny (Mar 2, 2012)

Try
 Donna http://home.comcast.net/~edelweissacres/

 Marcia http://stjohncreamery.com/

 Kristen http://loughlinsdairygoats.com/

 Have fun


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 2, 2012)

What breed is your first choice?


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 3, 2012)

sunny said:
			
		

> Try
> Donna http://home.comcast.net/~edelweissacres/
> 
> Marcia http://stjohncreamery.com/
> ...


Thanks Sunny! Some of those are some expensive goats!


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 3, 2012)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> What breed is your first choice?


DBF is partial to Saanans, and I like them too. But I also like the idea of having a colorful or varied small herd, plus, I'd also like to choose a breed known for slighly higher butterfat contents so I can make cheese, yogurt, butter, etc. The goal is to erase the dairy grocery bill, if possible.  I was originally looking at the Swiss breeds, since they seem more naturally suited to my climate, but there are a lot of Nubians and a fair amount of La Manchas available as well in my area (and when I say that, I mean within a three hour drive or so).


----------



## ksacres (Mar 3, 2012)

Bottom left is by far the best quality of the four shown.  Go with PB if you can find them, I've seen (and owned) nice Americans, but never gotten as much for them as the PB.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> sunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna from Eidelweiss Acres knows people from ALL over Puget Sound who sell goats and would probably be able to give you some pretty good referrals to others who may have goats that are more in your price range.   There are a couple others who may be able to give you some referals as well.  There is a dairy in Fall City that might be a good resource as well.  And I will check my phone book for a couple other numbers for you.  (I'm from the Seattle area, but live in Arkansas now.)


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Lorelai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Queen Mum! I appreciate it!

Posting that link has certainly been a learning experience for me. I think I will purchase from Garden Home Farm (http://www.gardenhomefarm.com), now that I've had some time to reflect. They sell beautiful Saanen dairy goats that are more affordable, and as an added bonus, are less than an hour away.  I will likely have access to quality purebred Saanen bucks as well, for breeding purposes.


----------

